# Do You Spend "Big Money" on Sunglasses?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I were Costa's. I fish 580s and love the dang things, but I feel they are overpriced, and Costa is making a Killing on each pair they sell. 

How much money do you spend on Sunglasses?





.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You and I are in the same boat sir. Can't seem to wear anything other than 580's. But as for the price, I buy them at the Outcast sale every year, so I never pay retail :thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I wear 580's as well, but only because they were given to me. I like Calcutta's. 20 bucks a pair and they last a good while. If I break them or lose them, it's only 20 bucks. Been able to hang on to these Costa's since Christmas, doubt they will survive the summer though.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Calcutta's work, and I have two pair of no-name $10 sunglasses that I bought on a Keys trip because I lost my "good pair". Wish I could find them again, they are great. They literally have NO MARKS or names or anything but I can see better with them than with Costas.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have 3 pair of Costas, I wore Oakley before the Costas. When I wore the cheap glasses I would lose or breaker them.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm weird about glasses. I wear them everyday so It helps me justify the $$$$. I wear 580's also. I'm not brand specific but that's all I have bought for the last ten years.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was given a pair of Costa 580's by a good friend as a gift. I would have to replace them if they ever leave me.............. I have been infected by Polarization..............


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I honestly can't go outside without my Costa's on. Been wearing a 580 vermillion lense on Wave Killer frames for 5 years now. I got them from a buddy for $40 dollars and I absolutely love them.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

wear my costa's everyday at work and for everything else...said I would never pay that kind of $ for sunglasses until I bought my costa's now I will never wear anything else!


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I've had dozens of Oakleys, then I tried Polarized Costas for fishing. Then one day on a whim I bought a pair of Ray Bans. They were expensive as hell but the polarization is head and shoulders better than Costas. I sold the Costas soon after. I even bought a pair of the exact same Ray Bans for my prescription. Well worth the money.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in eye care. Spend the money for quality sunglasses if you can. We get so much direct and indirect sunlight that it is VERY harmful to your eyes. I'm not a soapbox or preachy guy, but this is one area that I wouldn't compromise cost on.


----------



## HUMMER Jim (Mar 6, 2012)

Maui Jim's. Polarized and all the other good stuff. I bought a pair right after I had Lazik eye surgery as a gift to myself after wearing prescription glasses half my life.
I won't go outside without them. Super comfortable, nice dark tint and the polarization is awesome.


----------



## reel lineman (May 10, 2009)

gidelines are good for the money i like the ones with glass leneses they have held up well for 4 years


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I lost my pair of costa 580's on the very last ride at Disney! I freaking loved them! I tried some knock off brands and the stunk compared to costas!!! My B-day is March 22. So I requested Tortoise frames green lens 580G blackfins!!! Will see what happens? Fingers crossed!!! I also am hoping for a pair of blue lenses 580g brines!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I buy cheap sunglasses cuz I always loose them or scratch em. I opt for pricey handbags instead

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

buy a couple of pairs of "Peppers" a year. Great optics and about $30 a pair.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i have 3 pair of costa's ( 2 of which have to interchangeable lens) 

i have 3 pair of Maui Jim's. I love all of them equally but for all different reasons. 

i left every pair at home the other day and tried to pull out a pair of old cheap glasses i had in my work truck and i about died. i decided going with out was the best option and i never go out side without sunglasses.

My wife has a flex spending insurance account. each year if we have anything left over in it we go to an eye doctor and buy sunglasses with what is left over in order to not lose the money. Keep that in mind.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I usually buy cheap ones. I have lost or broke so many it really isn't worth it to me. I have tried the vistas before and with my colorblind eyes I can't really tell the difference between those and cheapbpolarized ones.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> I wear 580's as well, but only because they were given to me. I like Calcutta's. 20 bucks a pair and they last a good while. If I break them or lose them, it's only 20 bucks. Been able to hang on to these Costa's since Christmas, doubt they will survive the summer though.



x2 on the Calcutta's. They will get scratched eventually but for $20 you can't beat them. I leave a pair inside a case in the boat just in case I forget my Costa's or someone on the boat need a pair.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have about ten pairs of Costas. I've had the Maui Jims and they are not for me. Some people like them, but I get this feeling that they are rose tinted and I feel like one of the Occupy crowd. That being said, after I bought my first pair of 580's I keep my other Costas for other people that forget theirs. IMO you can't beat the color, clarity and glare reduction of the 580's.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

I have four pair of Costas, Brines and Fathoms. I would take this one step further to find out what color lenses. I have one gray, one amber and two blue mirror.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I wear the glass lens Guidelines. I spent the extra money for the no questions asked warranty and great customer support. I've still got an email on stand-by where the CS Rep of Guidelines offered me a new pair for half price because they didnt have what i was looking for. Two thumbs up from me!:thumbup:


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Glasses*

I have an old pair of Costa Hammerheads and A pair of 580's. Both have a creep (the lenses are starting to turn lighter from the outside edge) The Hammerheads have only about 1/2 of the lense left at the correct tint.

I won't buy another pair at the prices Costa gets. I am trying a cheaper pair of Magellans.


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had prolly 8 pairs of costa's since I was 15. Tried a pair of Maui Jim's after a bad experience with Costa's warranty dept. I will absolutely never go back to costa's. These MJ's are better quality in every aspect IMO. Frame, lens, hinges. I've heard they are great to deal with on warranty as well.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Costa customer service and quality has gone down hill over the years. After owning close to 15 pair and having 3 broke sets of 580s sitting in my glovebox I switched to Guidelines. Better quality and the best customer service hands down. Costa tried to charge me for a new set if frames cause their hinges were defective after 3 months, they made my mind up for me.


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Big Perm said:


> I'm in eye care. Spend the money for quality sunglasses if you can. We get so much direct and indirect sunlight that it is VERY harmful to your eyes. I'm not a soapbox or preachy guy, but this is one area that I wouldn't compromise cost on.


Glad somebody in the biz is weighing in as I have multiple vision issues and sunglasses are an absolute must when outside.

Nearsighted, astigmatism, and developing cataracts means that it is the glare and sheer brightness from every angle which causes discomforting eye strain. I've got script sunglasses now but am at that time for my annual exam as I also am diabetic so this topic comes at a good time for me.

Would you recommend wrap around style glasses and if so, can those be had polarized for fishing?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

People with costas tell you they are the best to make them feel better about spending $250 on sunglasses. You can buy prada or gucci sunglasses for that price. Best pair of sunglasses I've owned were a pair of $70 flying fishermen. After loosing numerous pairs of costas and seeing that there are plenty of other sunglasses that are just as good and some even better quality for a fraction of the price I'll never buy costas again. If the C on the side is worth the extra $200 then go for it....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I wear Costas on a daily basis but I wear Strike Kings from Walmart when I fish because they are better IMO and cost $19.*


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

made in china = not worth $250.00 per pair

plus they protect prices like shimano does........I say screw Costa and 

predict Costa prices will drop in a soft consumers market


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

...


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone around here sell guidlines?


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Been through 3 pair of costas. Lost a couple and the ear rubber wore off the the last pair. (still my back up). Went to Academy and ended up with the 100.00 pair of Bolle's. Very comfortable and the optics seem very good. Oh, and the wife unit thinks they are stylish....not that I care.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Been wearing Costa bifocals for years. They get bashed on here for service but they have always made things right by me. 

I have owned a couple of pair of Smith Optics that IO thought were as good too.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My last pair of perscription sunglasses cost me plenty! Sea-r-cy


----------



## SaltyBastard (Feb 23, 2012)

Talk to your guys at tackle shops, get in tight with them, and a lot of the time they'll help you out if you buy alotta gear there. I have Corbina 400 blue mirrors (glass) and some Zane 580 green mirrors (glass) these two pairs serve me well between the pier and the boat. Love Costa, they make a great product. Comfortable to wear and they never give me that "on top" ear ache I hear lots of fishermen complain about. They also grip your face in hot weather perfectly. In my opinion, they're totally worth what I pay.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

TheToE! said:


> Does anyone around here sell guidlines?


I think Hot Spots does... fyi you can get the elite rio on Cabellas right now for like 79$.. the standard price is 179$


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> I lost my pair of costa 580's on the very last ride at Disney! I freaking loved them! I tried some knock off brands and the stunk compared to costas!!! My B-day is March 22. So I requested Tortoise frames green lens 580G blackfins!!! Will see what happens? Fingers crossed!!! I also am hoping for a pair of blue lenses 580g brines!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


Boy you better hope for so amber lens so MAYBE you can spot a cobe this year......bahahahaha! Just kiddidng D!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

TheToE! said:


> Does anyone around here sell guidlines?


 
*I have heard some good things about Guidelines.......*

*If someone has worn them.......*

*Are Guidelines as good as Costas?*





.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

*I cant were nothing but wrap around sun glasses. Do any of these companies that you recommend have these? Are the Cocoons that you can buy at Bass Pro any good? Bob*

http://www.flyingfisherman.com/2002/ActionClips.php

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-5040-cocoons-xl-aviator.aspx


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I buy a new pair of oakleys every 5 years, wore half jackets for 7 years. Dang worker took em and lost em, bought flak jacks 2 years ago. I love my oakleys


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Garbo said:


> *I have heard some good things about Guidelines.......*
> 
> *If someone has worn them.......*
> 
> ...


I've worn them once while catching bait and i was impressed with them. I don't know the price of them. I felt like they were just as good as my 580s I had


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I use Oakley Monster Dog with the fishing specific lenses. I have the shallow blue and they are nice. I recently bout some Spy Kash with polarized as well and really like them. I think they fit better than the Oakleys. Never will I go back to regular lenses.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

After 7 pairs of Costa's over last few years, I am switching to Oakley. Costa's customer service is a JOKE. Their lenses are very clear, but they do not hold up!

I was told by a friend of mine in the industry that Costa's are made in China/Taiwan... etc for less than $10 a pair (580's).

They look great, and I get them at dealer cost. But I will never buy another pair again!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *I have heard some good things about Guidelines.......*
> 
> *If someone has worn them.......*
> 
> ...


Garbo, I have used guidelines for quite some time now and even at my age, I seem to spot fish on the pier that others do not. Mine have the bifocal lens which I love. They cost about 70 dollars and I would put them up against any pair of sunglasses. Polarization is the same for most sunglasses. Visual acuity, (clarity), is the most important factor and this is where many of your more expensive sunglasses are supposed to differ. Glass lenses have better visual acuity than polycarbonate lenses do, but they get heavy after a very long day of fishing. I think a "trained eye" is more important than all of it.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

reelthrill said:


> Garbo, I have used guidelines for quite some time now and even at my age, I seem to spot fish on the pier that others do not. Mine have the bifocal lens which I love. They cost about 70 dollars and I would put them up against any pair of sunglasses. Polarization is the same for most sunglasses. Visual acuity, (clarity), is the most important factor and this is where many of your more expensive sunglasses are supposed to differ. Glass lenses have better visual acuity than polycarbonate lenses do, but they get heavy after a very long day of fishing. I think a "trained eye" is more important than all of it.


 Based on your comments the Cocoons might be just as good as the Guide Lines.
I got a hunch these are all made in china and most of the plastic lens are about the same. What do you think.??

I would have to get Prescripion glasses and then pay for the high priced sunglasses if I dont have the wrap arounds. I also have a pair of clip ons to the sides so they wont scrach my lens. I got some of those you put down over your glases and ended up scracthing my prescription lens I had to by a new pair. Never again.

I just ordered a new pair of glasses from Sams and had thier tint( UV coating put in. I have no idea how these will work but maybe they will be in this weekend and I can try them Monday. Great thread and helpfull that what makes this message board so good. bob


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TheToE! said:


> Does anyone around here sell guidlines?


I think that Hot Spots might sell them.

To answer the OP, I spend a couple hundred bucks a pair on my sunglasses. I prefer Maui Jim's, but also have some cheaper RayBans, Bolle, Guidelines, American Optics pilot glasses, etc.

Maui Jim's has been great with service. I justify the expense, too, because I took a quarter ounce jig in my left eye three years ago and it's still rather sensitive to light. Long story.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I have owned Costas and now wear guidelines. I like the guidelines better because of price and lens quality. I gave away my Costas when I found guidelines, I bought mine at Academy Sports.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I have the wiley x rage.polarized and bullet proof.millatary grade.i got them useing my vision care.if you add readers they will pay.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Suncloud, polarized blue mirror, 49.95 pr, made by Smith Optics.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

*Q:What Lens Material Should I get?*
This is probably one of the most confusing subjects regarding sunglasses. There are 3 primary materials in use in quality sunglasses today: 
A) CR-39 Plastic Resin 
B) Glass 
C) Polycarbonate 
Each has its own advantages/disadvantages. Glass has a major weight penalty vs. plastic, but has perhaps the best scratch resistance. Polycarbonate is the lightest with the most impact resistance. They are the softest of the lens materials. Lens Coatings help to increase scratch resistance on the plastic lenses. Which to buy? They are all very good. Many times the style you select will only be available in one material making the decision easier, other times you will have to choose. 
*Q: Should I get Polarized lenses?*
Polarization blocks reflected light waves greatly reducing glare. This can be important for driving, essential for fishing, and just all around more comfortable. Vegetation looks more lush and vibrant. Polarized glasses block most Ultra Violet rays like good regular sunglasses as well. 
*Q: Grey or Amber, how do I choose?*
This is part personal preference and part application. For instance do you fish primarily offshore or inshore? Do you shoot trap or skeet? Are you outdoors a lot in the early morning or late evening? Grey is considered a neutral color, not significantly changing the light color your in. Amber however, does change the color of light. In low light conditions, they can significantly enhance detail. If your going to be in intense light situations, the dark grey or grey lenses will be more comfortable to wear. Our experienced counselors can help you choose the right lens color for you or your application. 
*Q: Should I get mirror coated lenses?*
Only if you like the look. There is no technical reason to buy mirror lenses. They do somewhat reduce the amount of available light reaching the eye. We have heard some say the reflected light cooks their nose! Anti-reflective coatings on the INSIDE of the lens is far more important. 
Sunglasses Internationale


Found this on a web site found some interesting facts. For me I will have to go to Bass Pro and get Wrap arounds as I cant find any major company that has Polarized glasses that I can snap on or wrap around with out getting a Rx put in the sun glasses. I dont know if I can see any better for say a bass in shallow water than the most expensinve ones.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wear Natives. Interchangable lens, lifetime warranty. Great pair of glasses.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I wear Costas...with prescription 580 green mirror lenses. Yeah they're expensive, but totally worth it. You only get one set of eyes. :cool2: :thumbsup:


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got my new pair of Guidelines in the mail from Cabellas... 75$ like 85$ after tax and shipping.. Really sweet lenses and fit. Compared to my Kaenons I would say the frame feel cheaper, but the lenses are glass and really nice.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a kick ass pair of Bolle's that were a gift. I only wear them fishing. I used to swear by foster grant polarized glasses (any model) but either they have gone downhill or my eyes have changed. Regardless, I would never spend that kind of money on sunglasses for the simple fact that I go through glasses like tissue paper. I lose them, crush them, drop them and anything else bad you can think of.

For me personally, spending that kind of cash on fishing shades would be like tossing it in the fireplace.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have very sensitive eyes and I have tried every type of cheap and expensive sunglasses out there. Everything from Walmart to Costa to Oakley etc...

If the clarity is not good on the lenses, I get a headache. I can wear Costas and Oakleys without a problem so I just stick with those. I seem to go back and forth depending on what models come out when I need a new pair. Which ends up being about every 3-5 years.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Lost my Oakleys on the boat today. I am gonna check out these Guidelines ya all are talking about

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Cocoons-Clip-On-Sunglasses-Style-Rectangle/dp/B0050EGUAA/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1331693381&sr=1-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Cocoons-Clip-On-Sunglasses-Style-Rectangle/dp/B0050EGUAA/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1331693381&sr=1-1[/ame]



*GRAY*
This is a neutral tint that delivers natural color definition and contrast. Ideal for every day use in bright light conditions where enhanced contrast is not required. (15% LT)
*AMBER*
Amber is effective at absorbing most blue light waves which sharpens visual acuity, improving depth perception and contrast in variable light conditions. Amber is popular for fishing, driving, and general use. (14% LT)



If you where ordering a pair of these glasses what color would you buy for fishing to see better in the water?

My new glasses from Sams are a tint sun glasses but not polized.

At least I am finding some clip ons to go over my new glasses.

Any other suggestions?

I sure wished i could just wear glasses like you guys do. But with age I cant tie a not with out these things on. 

bob


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

*????*



Splittine said:


> Costa customer service and quality has gone down hill over the years. After owning close to 15 pair and having 3 broke sets of 580s sitting in my glovebox I switched to Guidelines. Better quality and the best customer service hands down. Costa tried to charge me for a new set if frames cause their hinges were defective after 3 months, they made my mind up for me.


 i just did the online form , gave costa my card number and got my mail in voucher . the hinge on the frame side of my harpoon 580s popped out , sounds simular to your case Splittine , are you telling me they wont pop in another hinge , an im gonna have to buy new frames ??? an if so would you share what your quote was on this ????


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i just ordered a pair of 580s costas off of steep and cheap for 99 bucks...


----------

